# White pigeon at Animal Services in San Luis Obispo, CA



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There is a found pigeon at the shelter. Anyone missing him?
http://petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=...es=20&shelterlist='sloc'&atype=&where=type_OO


----------

